# Cube Bikes Kategorienverwirrung



## Denson (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir jemand kurz die Einordnung der Cube MTBs erklären? Irgendwie gibt es ja diverse Kategorien, eine Übersicht habe ich aber nicht gefunden...

Merci & Gruss

Edit: Ich meinte damit was ist HPC/Stereo/AMS SL etc. und die entsprechenden Kombis...


----------



## st-bike (12. April 2011)

Also HPC oder HPA gibt dir das Material des Rahmens an.

HPC - Carbon
HPA - Alu

Stereo oder AMS sind die verschiedenen Rahmen, vergleichbar mit verschiedenen Modellen bei Automarken

Ansonsten kannst du auch hier bei Cube zu den verschiedenen Abkürzungen nachsehen. http://www.cube.eu/innovation-center/
Dort gibt es auch mehr zu den Einsatzgebieten der verschiedenen Bikes. Einfach mal stöbern.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stan_Ef (13. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Also HPC oder HPA gibt dir das Material des Rahmens an.
> 
> HPC - Carbon
> HPA - Alu




Da fehlt aber HPT.


----------



## st-bike (13. April 2011)

HPT - Titan so?


----------



## Stan_Ef (13. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> HPT - Titan so?




Geht doch!


----------



## jan84 (14. April 2011)

http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienun...ionData=374:tt_content:2678&juHash=d38193fb48


----------

